# Clif cat?



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone know anything about the company?
they look cool...
Thanks!


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

my buddy had one, there was a hole on the bottom of the headtube, downtube junction at the weld......


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

All bikes have a hole inside the headtube at the downtube junction.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

no there was a gap in the weld, it was like 10MM, on the underside of the downtube at the headtube junction


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

no worries it was probably a speed hole


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

I had a friend that had one. He broke the frame, sent it back to the company. His frame had been discontinued. Company welded a plate to cover crack in broken frame. Ghetto weld job failed a couple weeks later.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

made in NYC pretty much, some of the earlier ones were very sloppy, but the newer stuff is pretty good.


----------



## nmn25 (May 16, 2006)

I ordered one in august, got the frame in late december, and am still waiting on some of the parts...


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

website?


----------



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

nmn25 said:


> I ordered one in august, got the frame in late december, and am still waiting on some of the parts...


Hey maybe you'll have the bike together buy the 2015 world cup!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Link Clif Cat
Chump FR (Frame 1750 with DHX)

Chump DH (Frame 1750 with DHX)

Battleaxe(frame $2900)


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Soooo many better choices for that kind of money.


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

Acme54321 said:


> no worries it was probably a speed hole


Am I the only one that got that Simpson's joke... "Speed Holes"


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

looks like the second or third generations of a cro-mo garage built single pivot bike. probably a lot of better options out there. if you want a handbuilt nyc frame, i'd go with brooklyn machine works. about the same price, really.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> website?


Wow....are people really *that* lazy now?
http://www.google.com/search?q=clif cat

On topic:
The frames seem pretty spendy. What's special about them, other than the fact that they're not very well known....?


----------



## nmn25 (May 16, 2006)

I bought mine b/c i could get custom geometry and paint for no extra charge, and he gave me a pretty good deal on a partial build however, i still need the rest of the build). 


It is kind of nice having the only type of frame in the world, and one that you chose the specs...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

The battleaxe is HUGE. I mean holy cow, really now that frame has to weigh over 12 lbs. easy

The Chump FR is SUPER slack for a FR bike. I mean 65 Ht angle with a 7" fork? wow....

I'd like to try one


----------

